# no puedo hacer upgrade :v [solucionado]

## waflessnet

al tratar de actualizar 

```
 sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world 
```

el resultado => 

```
 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * Last emerge --sync was dom 26 sep 2021 02:35:01.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.34.0-r2:0/5.34::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                 

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/libffi:0

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.4.2-r1:0/8::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug (-exec-static-trampoline) -pax-kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.3-r2:0/7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug -pax-kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                               ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.13-r1:0/1.20.13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ipv6 systemd udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc (-elogind) -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -suid -test -unwind -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.10-r3:0/1.20.10::gentoo, installed) USE="ipv6 systemd udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc (-elogind) -kdrive -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -suid -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.20.10= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vboxvideo-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

                        ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                         

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" has unmet requirements.

- media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth daemon gdbm glib gstreamer ipv6 orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -dbus -doc (-elogind) -equalizer -gtk -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bluetooth? ( dbus )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    alsa-plugin? ( alsa ) bluetooth? ( dbus ) daemon? ( at-most-one-of ( elogind systemd ) ) !daemon? ( !alsa !alsa-plugin !bluetooth !equalizer !gdbm !gstreamer !gtk !jack !lirc !native-headset !ofono-headset !orc !oss !sox !ssl !system-wide !udev !webrtc-aec !zeroconf ) equalizer? ( dbus ) native-headset? ( bluetooth ) ofono-headset? ( bluetooth ) udev? ( any-of ( alsa oss ) ) zeroconf? ( dbus )

(dependency required by "media-video/ffmpeg-4.4-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/moc-2.6_alpha3-r5::gentoo[ffmpeg]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

al usar con backtrack=999 me sale esto => 

```
 

sudo emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world  --backtrack=999 -vvv

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * Last emerge --sync was dom 26 sep 2021 02:35:01.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.34.0-r2:0/5.34::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.32.1:0/5.32::gentoo, installed) USE="gdbm -berkdb -debug -doc -ithreads -minimal" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.32= required by (dev-perl/Mozilla-CA-20999999:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/libffi:0

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.4.2-r1:0/8::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug (-exec-static-trampoline) -pax-kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/libffi-3.3-r2:0/7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-debug -pax-kernel -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0/7=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

                               ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.13-r1:0/1.20.13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="ipv6 systemd udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc (-elogind) -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -suid -test -unwind -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.10-r3:0/1.20.10::gentoo, installed) USE="ipv6 systemd udev xorg -debug -dmx -doc (-elogind) -kdrive -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -suid -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8:0/1.20.10=[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-vboxvideo-1.0.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

                              ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                   

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=media-sound/pulseaudio-2.1-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" has unmet requirements.

- media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1::gentoo USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth daemon gdbm glib gstreamer ipv6 orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -dbus -doc (-elogind) -equalizer -gtk -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    bluetooth? ( dbus )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    alsa-plugin? ( alsa ) bluetooth? ( dbus ) daemon? ( at-most-one-of ( elogind systemd ) ) !daemon? ( !alsa !alsa-plugin !bluetooth !equalizer !gdbm !gstreamer !gtk !jack !lirc !native-headset !ofono-headset !orc !oss !sox !ssl !system-wide !udev !webrtc-aec !zeroconf ) equalizer? ( dbus ) native-headset? ( bluetooth ) ofono-headset? ( bluetooth ) udev? ( any-of ( alsa oss ) ) zeroconf? ( dbus )

(dependency required by "media-video/ffmpeg-4.4-r1::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-sound/moc-2.6_alpha3-r5::gentoo[ffmpeg]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

emerge --info

```

emerge --info

Portage 3.0.23 (python 3.8.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r7, 5.10.16-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.16-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-3110M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:     8046596 total,   3977380 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    421320 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 26 Sep 2021 06:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2492d0e3562233223de09b2069c9e3509815b2da

sh bash 5.1_p4

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.35.2 p1) 2.35.2

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p4::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.32.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.8.7-r1::gentoo, 3.9.2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.49.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.21.3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.35.2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo, 10.2.0-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=ivybridge -O2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirror.ufro.cl/gentoo/ http://mirror.ufro.cl/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.ufro.cl/gentoo/"

LANG="es_CL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif flac fortran gdbm gif gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gui iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libsecret libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio readline savedconfig sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg sysprof systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis vtv wayland wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2019" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 avx f16c pclmul popcnt sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es-CL" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 virtualbox nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

despues de instalar cualquier package me indica => 

```
 

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.                                                                                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

!!! existing preserved libs:                                                                                           

>>> package: dev-libs/libffi-3.3-r2                                                                                                                                                                                                           

 *  - /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7                               

 *  - /usr/lib64/libffi.so.7.1.0                                                                                       

 *      used by /usr/lib/llvm/11/lib64/libLLVM-11.so (sys-devel/llvm-11.1.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib/python3.8/lib-dynload/_ctypes.cpython-38-x86_64-linux-gnu.so (dev-lang/python-3.8.7-r1)

 *      used by /usr/lib/python3.8/site-packages/_cffi_backend.cpython-38-x86_64-linux-gnu.so (dev-python/cffi-1.14.4)

 *      used by 14 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

despues de realizar la sugerencia 

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild  
```

me arroja 

```
 

sudo emerge @preserved-rebuild 

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * Last emerge --sync was dom 26 sep 2021 02:35:01.

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-lang/ghc-8.10.4-r1 [8.8.4]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/mtl-2.2.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/text-1.2.4.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/fail-4.9.0.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/binary-0.8.7.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/hscolour-1.24.4 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/transformers-0.5.6.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/hashable-1.2.7.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/transformers-compat-0.6.6 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/nats-1.1.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/tagged-0.8.6 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/unordered-containers-0.2.12.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/semigroups-0.18.5 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/parsec-3.1.14.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/cabal-3.2.1.0-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/data-default-class-0.1.2.0 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/old-locale-1.0.0.7 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/utf8-string-1.0.1.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/extensible-exceptions-0.1.1.4 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/dlist-0.8.0.7 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/random-1.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/setlocale-1.0.0.9 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/data-default-instances-containers-0.0.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/data-default-instances-dlist-0.0.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/data-default-instances-old-locale-0.0.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/old-time-1.1.0.3-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/data-default-0.7.1.1 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/x11-1.9.2 

[ebuild  rR    ] x11-wm/xmonad-0.15-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/p11-kit-0.24.0 [0.23.22]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-haskell/x11-xft-0.3.1-r1 

[ebuild  rR    ] x11-wm/xmonad-contrib-0.16 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/sysprof-capture-3.40.1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/wayland-1.19.0 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.9.7 [3.9.2] USE="bluetooth*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/glib-2.70.0 [2.66.4] USE="elf%* sysprof*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-3.8.12 [3.8.7-r1] USE="bluetooth* sqlite*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-11.1.0  USE="xml*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/ply-3.11-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* -python3_10%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pycairo-1.20.1 [1.20.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* -python3_10%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pycparser-2.20-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* -python3_10%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/cffi-1.14.6 [1.14.4] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* -python3_10%" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/pygobject-3.42.0 [3.38.0] PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9* -python3_8* -python3_10%" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.70.0 ("<dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.70.0" is blocking dev-libs/glib-2.70.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.66.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (gnome-base/gvfs-1.44.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="http systemd udev -afp -archive -bluray -cdda (-elogind) -fuse -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -google -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -policykit -samba -test -udisks -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.55:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection systemd -doc (-elogind) -gtk-doc (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.48 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.24-r1:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="X introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -cups -examples -gtk-doc -sysprof -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.38.1:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection vala -gtk -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="foomatic postscript -dbus -jpeg -ldap -pclm -pdf -perl -png -static-libs -test -tiff -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (net-misc/modemmanager-1.14.8:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection qmi systemd udev (-elogind) -mbim -policykit -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (dev-util/sysprof-capture-3.40.1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    dev-util/gdbus-codegen required by (net-misc/networkmanager-1.28.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bluetooth connection-sharing dhcpcd introspection iwd modemmanager ncurses nss ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -dhclient (-elogind) -gnutls -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

  (dev-libs/glib-2.70.0:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.44.0:2 required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.38.1:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection vala -gtk -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (x11-misc/shared-mime-info-2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.0:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.38.0:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/atk-2.36.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -gtk-doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.48.0:2 required by (dev-lang/vala-0.48.12:0.48/0.48::gentoo, installed) USE="-test -valadoc" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.48:2 required by (net-libs/libmbim-1.24.4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="udev" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-libs/glib required by (x11-misc/light-locker-1.9.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="dpms screensaver systemd upower (-elogind)" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.18:2 required by (x11-libs/libfm-extra-1.3.1:0/5.2.1::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/networkmanager-1.28.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="bluetooth connection-sharing dhcpcd introspection iwd modemmanager ncurses nss ppp systemd wext wifi -audit -dhclient (-elogind) -gnutls -ofono -ovs -policykit -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.57.2:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.24-r1:3/3::gentoo, installed) USE="X introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -cups -examples -gtk-doc -sysprof -test -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.58.0:2 required by (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.70.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-doctool -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8 -python3_10 -python3_9"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.44:2 required by (sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.55:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection systemd -doc (-elogind) -gtk-doc (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38.0:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libgudev-234:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-introspection -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.50.0:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (gnome-base/librsvg-2.50.3:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.56.0:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.42.2:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -gtk-doc -jpeg -tiff" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by @preserved-rebuild 

    dev-libs/glib required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.118:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection nls pam systemd (-elogind) -examples -gtk -jit -kde (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.18:2 required by (x11-libs/libfm-1.3.1:0/5.2.1::gentoo, installed) USE="automount gtk -debug -doc -examples -exif -udisks -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.50 required by (dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.16.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.56:2 required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.42.0:3/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="cairo -examples -test" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_10 -python3_8"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (net-print/cups-filters-1.28.7:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="foomatic postscript -dbus -jpeg -ldap -pclm -pdf -perl -png -static-libs -test -tiff -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (lxde-base/menu-cache-1.1.0:0/2::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.26:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.26:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.9:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.57.2:2 required by (gnome-base/gvfs-1.44.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="http systemd udev -afp -archive -bluray -cdda (-elogind) -fuse -gnome-keyring -gnome-online-accounts -google -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -nfs -policykit -samba -test -udisks -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.28:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-wireless/bluez-5.55:0/3::gentoo, installed) USE="mesh obex readline systemd udev -btpclient -cups -debug -deprecated -doc -experimental -extra-tools -midi (-selinux) -test -test-programs -user-session" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8 -python3_7 -python3_9"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-libs/harfbuzz-2.7.4:0/0.9.18::gentoo, installed) USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (dev-libs/libical-3.0.9:0/3::gentoo, installed) USE="berkdb glib introspection -doc -examples -static-libs -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.44.0:2 required by (x11-misc/lightdm-1.30.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="gnome gtk introspection -audit -non_root -qt5 -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.50.2:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.50.2:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/pango-1.42.4-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X introspection -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.118:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection nls pam systemd (-elogind) -examples -gtk -jit -kde (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (x11-misc/dunst-1.5.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.48.0:2 required by (net-misc/modemmanager-1.14.8:0/1::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection qmi systemd udev (-elogind) -mbim -policykit -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.32:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.32:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.38.0:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="-test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.18:2 required by (x11-misc/pcmanfm-1.3.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.64.0:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/glib-networking-2.66.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="gnome libproxy ssl -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.16:2= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.48 required by (net-libs/libqmi-1.26.6:0/5.7::gentoo, installed) USE="mbim -doc" ABI_X86="(64)"

    dev-libs/glib:2 required by (www-client/google-chrome-88.0.4324.150:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="(-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64)" L10N="am ar bg bn ca cs da de el en-GB es es-419 et fa fi fil fr gu he hi hr hu id it ja kn ko lt lv ml mr ms nb nl pl pt-BR pt-PT ro ru sk sl sr sv sw ta te th tr uk vi zh-CN zh-TW"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.58:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libsoup-2.70.0:2.4/2.4::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection ssl vala -brotli -gssapi -gtk-doc -samba -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.32-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection (-aqua) -cups -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.12:2 required by (dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.26-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-emacs" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.16:2/2= required by (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -vala" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.110:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.40:2 required by (dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.110:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="-debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.53.4:2 required by (dev-util/gtk-update-icon-cache-3.24.24:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=dev-libs/glib-2.34.3:2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="X glib svg (-aqua) -debug (-gles2-only) -opengl -static-libs -utils -valgrind" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.38:2 required by (sys-power/upower-0.99.11:0/3::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -doc -ios (-selinux)" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.14 required by (x11-misc/parcellite-1.2.1:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="nls" ABI_X86="(64)"

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.36:2[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.38.0:2/2::gentoo, installed) USE="introspection -X -gtk-doc -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-lang/ghc-8.10.4-r1:0/8.10.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (dev-haskell/utf8-string-1.0.1.1:0/1.0.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/unordered-containers-0.2.12.0:0/0.2.12.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/transformers-0.5.6.2:0/0.5.6.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/data-default-instances-old-locale-0.0.1:0/0.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/hashable-1.2.7.0:0/1.2.7.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/semigroups-0.18.5:0/0.18.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/x11-xft-0.3.1-r1:0/0.3.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/old-time-1.1.0.3-r1:0/1.1.0.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/tagged-0.8.6:0/0.8.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/x11-1.9.2:0/1.9.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/fail-4.9.0.0:0/4.9.0.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/data-default-instances-dlist-0.0.1:0/0.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/binary-0.8.7.0:0/0.8.7.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/cabal-3.2.1.0-r1:0/3.2.1.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/text-1.2.4.1:0/1.2.4.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/mtl-2.2.2:0/2.2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/setlocale-1.0.0.9:0/1.0.0.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/nats-1.1.2:0/1.1.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-wm/xmonad-0.15-r1:0/0.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/data-default-class-0.1.2.0:0/0.1.2.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/transformers-compat-0.6.6:0/0.6.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/old-locale-1.0.0.7:0/1.0.0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/dlist-0.8.0.7:0/0.8.0.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/random-1.1:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/data-default-instances-containers-0.0.1:0/0.0.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/parsec-3.1.14.0:0/3.1.14.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-wm/xmonad-contrib-0.16:0/0.16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/hscolour-1.24.4:0/1.24.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/extensible-exceptions-0.1.1.4:0/0.1.1.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-haskell/data-default-0.7.1.1:0/0.7.1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-devel/binutils-2.35.2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas K. Hüttel <dilfridge@gentoo.org> (2017-05-21)

# (and others, updated later)

# These old versions of toolchain packages (binutils, gcc, glibc) are no

# longer officially supported and are not suitable for general use. Using

# these packages can result in build failures (and possible breakage) for

# many packages, and may leave your system vulnerable to known security

# exploits.

# If you still use one of these old toolchain packages, please upgrade (and

# switch the compiler / the binutils) ASAP. If you need them for a specific

# (isolated) use case, feel free to unmask them on your system.

- sys-libs/glibc-2.32-r7::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

he probado eliminando y resintalando haskell pero sigue dando problema , fui a la documentacion para resolucion problemas y no logre cuadrar el resultado.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que para empezar deberías actualizar el repositorio de Gentoo: 

```
emerge --sync
```

----------

## chrootman

Sí, emerge --sync, porque a veces uno hace eso e igual aparece como si no, en todo caso, eso no me pasa hace rato.

 *waflessnet wrote:*   

>  * Last emerge --sync was dom 26 sep 2021 02:35:01.
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS
> ...

 

...y tienes que ejecutar primero dispatch-conf antes e introducir "u" de update, cuando aparece "The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: at-most-one-of" hay que agregar manualmente lo solicitado y a veces la solución es colocar ambos. 

Por ejemplo:

```
>=media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1 X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth daemon gdbm glib gstreamer ipv6 orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -dbus -doc (-elogind) -equalizer -gtk -jack -lirc -native-headset -ofono-headset (-oss) (-selinux) -sox (-system-wide) -test -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"
```

Algo como:

```
>=media-sound/pulseaudio-15.0-r1 X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth daemon gdbm glib gstreamer ipv6 orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -dbus -doc -elogind
```

Yo simplemente tengo:

```
>=media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.2.2 pulseaudio
```

Sobre glib tengo en /etc/portage/package.use/uservars

```
>=dev-libs/glib-2.62.6 dbus
```

Sobre xorg-server, en mi caso uso xorg, me aburrí de wayland.

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.8-r1 systemd ipv6 libglvnd udev xorg
```

```
USE="X acl amd64 base bzip2 cli crypt dri extras fonts fortran gdbm gnome gtk iconv ipv6 libglvnd libtirpc mount multilib ncurses networkmanager nls notification nptl opengl openmp pam pcre perl pulseaudio qt5 readline seccomp split-usr ssl systemd tcpd themes udev unicode xattr xorg zlib -games -bluetooth -gnome-keyring  -consolekit"
```

 *waflessnet wrote:*   

>  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> 
>     bluetooth? ( dbus )
> 
>   The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:
> ...

 

La última vez que me apreció eso lo solucioné con:

```
emerge -a -uDU --with-bdeps=y @world --autounmask-write --autounmask-backtrack=y --keep-going --backtrack=50
```

```
--ask [ y | n ], -a

--update, -u

--deep [DEPTH], -D

--changed-use, -U

--with-bdeps < y | n > : pull in build time dependencies that are not strictly required. 

--autounmask-write [ y | n ]: If --autounmask is enabled, changes are written to config files, respecting CONFIG_PROTECT and --ask. 

--autounmask-backtrack < y | n >: Allow backtracking after autounmask has detected that configuration  changes  are  necessary. 

--keep-going [ y | n ]: Continue as much as possible after an error.

--backtrack=COUNT

Specifies an integer number of times to backtrack if  dependency              calculation fails due to a conflict or an unsatisfied dependency

(default: ´10´).
```

Cuando te solicita cosas de abi tienes que agregarlas manualmente al lado

abi_x86_32, por ejemplo sobre binutils tengo_

```
>=sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.35.2 abi_x86_32
```

Sobre codegen

```
>=dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.68.3 -python_single_target_python3_8 python_single_target_python3_9
```

El problema de libffi es algo de lo que no me he podido liberar. Tengo algo como:

```
>=sys-devel/llvm-12.0.1 libffi

>=app-crypt/p11-kit-0.24.0 libffi 

>=dev-libs/libffi-3.3_rc0 abi_x32_64
```

En tu caso te pide -doc.

Sobre dev-haskell, recientemente lo divisé, pero no recuerdo en que contexto. Creo que hay un conflicto con libffi y por eso el problema de preserve-libs, 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/753299

```
emerge -v1 libffi
```

Evita wayland si es posible, soporta tu tarjeta?. Saludos.

----------

## waflessnet

 *chrootman wrote:*   

> Sí, emerge --sync, porque a veces uno hace eso e igual aparece como si no, en todo caso, eso no me pasa hace rato. 

 

sincronice el repo! buen alcance   :Smile: 

aplique cada sugerencia que me indicaste, bajaron bastantes los errores. muchas gracias. 

deje el  USE= "... dbus" 

no tengo la mas minima idea porque me sale el wayland, yo no recuerdo haber pedido instalar, por otro lado los busque en mis package.use 

```
  grep -i "way" * 
```

 pero no esta :s

lo de haskell fue porque tengo escritorio Xmonand, pero ya no lo quiero y he tratado de eliminarlo pero no me sale.  sorry lo noob. 

también estuve leyendo sobre perl-cleaner --all , porque el principal bloqueante que veia era el dev/perl , también me bajaron errores.  ahora solo tengo esto 

```

(dev-lang/python-3.10.0_p1:3.10/3.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (virtual/libcrypt-2:0/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

  (sys-libs/libxcrypt-4.4.26:0/1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

   (sys-libs/glibc-2.33-r7:2.2/2.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

    (dev-lang/python-3.10.0_p1:3.10/3.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

```

y creo que va por acá el asunto 

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2021-05-05-python3-9.html

estoy haciendo upgrade de manera manual sobre las dependencias circulares antes de hacer el upgrade  sobre python3_9 como sugiere el news. 

... deje corriendo el glibc .. 

gracias por el apoyo!

----------

## waflessnet

 *waflessnet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (dev-lang/python-3.10.0_p1:3.10/3.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on
> ...

 

----------

